# Unusual things about you



## Digitalpotato (Jul 19, 2009)

Well the unusual thing is that I have something in common with Oprah Winfrey...which is that I had taught myself to read, apparently, and at age 3. According to my parents, I was at day-care once and just picked up a book and started reading it, and I know that I was the only one who was excused from reading class because I already knew how to read by kindergarten.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Well the unusual thing is that I have something in common with Oprah Winfrey...which is that I had taught myself to read, apparently, and at age 3. According to my parents, I was at day-care once and just picked up a book and started reading it, and I know that I was the only one who was excused from reading class because I already knew how to read by kindergarten.


Cool.  I did likewise, but with math.  I taught myself how to add & subtract.  So in kindergarten, they just handed me the workbook that included negative numbers & multiplication.  I had a blast with that!  I've always loved math.

Reading... not so much.  My vocabulary was stuck in the 8th grade until I entered college.  Studying & debating philosophy and religion forces you to develop strong English skills... fast!

As for me, aside from being a furry, I think the most unusual thing about me is that I'm a hard-core futurist.  I want to live to be hundreds of years old not because I'm afraid of death but because I want to witness & experience all the awesome things that I'll miss if I die at 75 or so.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

I was the biggest nerd and one of the biggest bullies in school.  I regret the latter.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

I beat Super Mario Brothers when I was 1. idk what else is unusual about me. I'm the nicest asshole you'll ever meet. I also don't know much of anything about myself. Let me know if you spot anything else unusual about me.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was the biggest nerd and one of the biggest bullies in school.  I regret the latter.



everyone regrets the latter, because then some nerd you beat up comes along named Bill Gates. yay im an Outcast, ill wear red & black power armor to school and collect energy weapons.
oh i dont like beer and i am part German in the U.S.


----------



## Hollyheist (Jul 19, 2009)

Iv had a mustache since grade 5 and i am also a queen (inside joke)


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 19, 2009)

i tell strangers my secrets.


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2009)

I am so average...you might say I'm the averagest.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm just a spudboy


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 19, 2009)

I was born in the mid-90s and I grew up with an NES and an Intellivision. Oh, and I also have some problem with my eyes where they move back and forth really quickly without me trying to move them. I forget what it's called though. I can control it though, so I'm able to see, just as long as I have my glasses, anyway. I'm also nearly legally blind. I have many problems with my eyes. Other than that, I'm pretty normal.


----------



## kashaki (Jul 19, 2009)

Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

I had a panic attack on the first day of summer school last year (Cause I failed the second semester, but passed the first, and had a final year average of 70.5 before school was over). Then have proceeded to have one upon the return to school from a long break every break since then. 

I was diagnosed with ADHD as a youth. Wrongly. Upon being put on medications, the doctor went "Oh, mah bad. The Medz dont work." because I actually went into mild amphetamine psychosis. 

I had Jaundice once before, so I look chinese in all most of my newborn photos. 

Other things are present, too.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

forgot to mention i have DPS, and actually have 5 personalities.


----------



## Krevan (Jul 19, 2009)

Im a soldier, I dont mind if I get blood, dirt, grease, whatever on my hands. But I start panicking if I get food on my hands (Ketchup, Honey, BBQ Sauce) Pizza is alright and corn on the cob is tolerable. But I eat my ribs with a fork and knife.

Have no idea why cause I never used to be like that and I never had a traumatic BBQ accident before.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to help teach a Sunday School class.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to help teach a Sunday School class.


 Are you training to be a priest?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Are you training to be a priest?


Silly, that's for little boys.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to help teach a Sunday School class.



And look at you now!


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I used to help teach a Sunday School class.


Is your family Catholic perchance?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Silly, that's for little boys.


 I thought maybe you were broadening your horizons.  What's the job to molest little girls?  Or isn't there one and you just have to live in Japan?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> And look at you now!


Poster child for....something.


AzurePhoenix said:


> Is your family Catholic perchance?


Nope, Methodist.


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Nope, Methodist.


Even worse.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Compared to most people on here?

Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a furry! Oh wait...

Ehhh....
This, I'm a Trekkie, I'm a girl on FAF (*gasp*) and I'm Northern Irish (which is unusual, there are only 1.7m of us out of 6.5bn).... Loads more but meh


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Even worse.


?  Why?  Most Methodists I've known are quite tolerant people.


----------



## Merreton (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a tendency to absorb and regurgitate random and useless information. I'm rather useless at trivia though.


----------



## Snack (Jul 19, 2009)

I am nearsighted. OHhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2009)

Telnac said:


> ?  Why?  Most Methodists I've known are quite tolerant people.


Apparently I've met the wrong ones.  Even so, religion=fail.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

Uhhh.  I can't think of any.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Apparently I've met the wrong ones.  Even so, religion=fail.



Hank Hill is a Methodist, look how intolerant he is. Shenzi isnt intolerant, and to the best of my knowledge dosent sell propane or propane accessories.


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Hank Hill is a Methodist, look how intolerant he is. Shenzi isnt intolerant, and to the best of my knowledge dosent sell propane or propane accessories.


Shenzi ain't religious either. And Hank Hill is awesome and I wish he was my Dad.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Shenzi ain't religious either. And Hank Hill is awesome and I wish he was my Dad.



wait, wait, wait a minute, how exactly did we get to this, i do not recall. i think somthing about religon and pedophilla.


----------



## Ratte (Jul 19, 2009)

My favorite word as a little kid was "hyena".

I'm glad Shenzi wasn't around then.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> My favorite word as a little kid was "hyena".
> 
> I'm glad Shenzi wasn't around then.


Yiffyiffyiff


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Yiffyiffyiff



okay your the one we were talking about, can you figure out how this happened?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm the only luxembourgish furry

I like raw onions, but cooked onions disgust me
same for tomatoes


----------



## Rai Toku (Jul 19, 2009)

What isn't unusual about me...?
I'm Mormon (Until I leave the house and drop out of religion), I sleep on a slab of wood with a blanket for a mattress, I can bend my legs back and lock my feet under my ribs to make my legs seem broken, I love science and could easily be a scientist (with more education) but I want to be a pastry chef, taught myself how to read before my older brother learned how to read, taught myself multiplication and division to an extent my first year of school, hated coloring in first grade and liked to read newspapers instead, and since first grade, I've gone to ten different schools, including a community college and vocational school. One final thing -I have a zombie for a brother. The older of my younger brothers was born dead, but is still among us.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Apparently I've met the wrong ones.  Even so, religion=fail.


Religion, yes.  Faith, no.

And yes, there is a difference between the two.


----------



## Henk86 (Jul 19, 2009)

Apart from just being me, nothing.


----------



## Sam (Jul 19, 2009)

I am the whitest black guy you'll ever meet. And for some reason, a friend of mine said that I act like a character from concessions, Which I started to read today.

I have an abnormal ability to fix stuff I have had no previous experiance or knowledge of. 

Rave music makes me calm.


Oh, I'm going to die when I'm 19. 7 and 19 are my unlucky numbers, and since I was born on the 13th, when I turn 19 it'll be Friday and I'll probably get lynched. D:


----------



## pwnt2j (Jul 19, 2009)

I enjoy eating spinach, just raw spinach leaves


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

I enjoy spurting out randoms quotes and words in public.


----------



## Lukar (Jul 19, 2009)

I can move my eyebrow in a weird way. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I beat Super Mario Brothers when I was 1. idk what else is unusual about me. I'm the nicest asshole you'll ever meet. I also don't know much of anything about myself. Let me know if you spot anything else unusual about me.



How about being topless in every pic you have shown me .

I dunno whats strange about me.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

I hate everything.  That is pretty unusual, I think.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hate everything. That is pretty unusual, I think.


 
No. It isnt unusual.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> How about being topless in every pic you have shown me .
> 
> I dunno whats strange about me.



That's something strange? I'll take it. lol

I'm smart and dumb at the same time. It's a terrible combination.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> No. It isnt unusual.



It's not unusual to say it but it is pretty unusual to actually mean it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> No. It isnt unusual.



Alt:  IT'S NOT UNUSUAL, TO BE LOVED BY ANYONE~


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't really like Anime. There, I said it


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> oh i dont like beer and i am part German in the U.S.



So? I don't like Pis-Beer and I'm part Scottish and am in the U.S.  Smells like the time I went to the bathroom after eating asparagus for dinner.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> I don't really like Anime. There, I said it



That's no so unusual if you're not spending most of your time on the internet.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Alt: IT'S NOT UNUSUAL, TO BE LOVED BY ANYONE~


 
Be happy to know that I have St. John's Wort, and you have not. It is allways consoling to know that my happiness is most often artificial. 

And I love you. I wont when I do not have my speshul herbal supplements, though... FUCK.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

There is literally no good reason to not like anime


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

I don't hate furries.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> There is literally no good reason to not like anime



Not as an animation style, but there are a lot of reasons to not like a lot of the shit that comes out of anime.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 19, 2009)

Ratte said:


> My favorite word as a little kid was "hyena".
> 
> I'm glad Shenzi wasn't around then.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOvIvb037zs I should have introduced you to this 'yena.



Load_Blown said:


> There is literally no good reason to not like anime



Some series have plenty good reasons to not like them.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Not as an animation style, but there are a lot of reasons to not like a lot of the shit that comes out of anime.



Mayhaps you are not mature enough to fully appreciate the artistic merit of _Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan.
_


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Mayhaps you are not mature enough to fully appreciate the artistic merit of _Bokusatsu Tenshi Dokuro-chan.
> _



Yeah, I didn't like _Lucky Star_, either.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 19, 2009)

I already stated to you all that I share a birthday with Chuck Norris.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I already stated to you all that I share a birthday with Chuck Norris.


 
I share my birthday with Glenn Danzig. And It was a pagan holiday when I was born. I AM THE ANTICHRIST.


----------



## Darkwing (Jul 19, 2009)

I believe in the spaghetti monster :3


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 20, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I believe in the spaghetti monster :3


It's called the "Flying Spaghetti Monster". _Jesus._ >:[

Something I forgot to mention: I can wiggle both of my ears at the same time.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 20, 2009)

i not only admit freely to picking my nose, but do so in public whenever i feel it necessary.


----------



## Mr. Platypus (Jul 20, 2009)

I do things strictly to see how people react. For some reason I get a huge kick out of watching people's eyebrows go into their hairline. It's usually odd comments, but sometimes I'm also known to stand in dark spots in my trench, smoke, and smile. Most people just walk faster, some break into a dead run.

Don't know why...just get a kick out of fucking with people.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> It's called the "Flying Spaghetti Monster". _Jesus._ >:[
> 
> Something I forgot to mention: I can wiggle both of my ears at the same time.


Speaking of weird things like that, I can flare my nostrils really well.  I can also make my eyes shake real fast back and forth when I want to. 



HarleyParanoia said:


> i not only admit freely to picking my nose, but do so in public whenever i feel it necessary.


 It's ok as long as you flick it at someone and don't eat it.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> and don't eat it.



...uhm...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> ...uhm...


 Just blame it on the meds/drugs.


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 20, 2009)

I think too much. :c


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 20, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think too much. :c



A frontal lobotomy will fix that...


Me?  I was born paralyzed, with my legs bent double.  Grew out of both conditions, without medical aid.  Went from being bow-legged to knock-kneed.  Also grew a pair of fangs when I was 15, after wishing for them...


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 20, 2009)

I enjoy foreign films.  Like....really obscure foreign films.  Ones that make other people go "WTH is that?!"


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 20, 2009)

I sharpen my teeth


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> I sharpen my teeth



That's pretty retarded as the more you file down the less you have. Enjoy the toothless homeless look if you keep that up.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 20, 2009)

I knew how to do multiplication before I reached pre-k :O.  I knew how to multiply doubles before I reached pre-k.

when I get bored I start chewing my fingers (thats why I have curved fingernails, as told by my parents)

I have a small callus on my right middle finger because I held pencils too hard in elementary school.

I'm asian. (if that could be considered unusual at all)

I picked my fursona out of all the others from people I know at my school.

I use very good grammer when all the other people I'm online with don't.

I'm taking spanish as a foreign language at school.

I could go on but I decided not to as that would be too unusual.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

slydude851 said:


> I'm asian. (if that could be considered unusual at all)


 There are more Asians than any other demographic on Earth by far, how could that be considered unusual?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 20, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> I think too much. :c


 
I yelled at my teacher for disrupting my chain of thoughts. AND IT TOOK ME SIX WEEKS TO GET BACK ON TRACK WITH SAID THOUGHTS... 

I almost went postal, because I almost figured out how the Universe worked (Or how it could have worked).


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> I yelled at my teacher for disrupting my chain of thoughts. AND IT TOOK ME SIX WEEKS TO GET BACK ON TRACK WITH SAID THOUGHTS...
> 
> I almost went postal, because I almost figured out how the Universe worked (Or how it could have worked).


 Or just how your crazy theory that doesn't have much basis in reality works.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Religion, yes.  Faith, no.
> 
> And yes, there is a difference between the two.


Faith in what, then? Completely different line of questioning.


----------



## Pawlover (Jul 20, 2009)

The most unusual thing about me is that I kinda like Army food from the PX.


----------



## Hir (Jul 20, 2009)

Gothic furry metalhead.








Need I say more?


----------



## Telnac (Jul 20, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> I don't really like Anime. There, I said it


:shock: BLASPHEMER!!!


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

I get a sort of high after solving a difficult math/physics related problem.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 20, 2009)

im 25 and dye my slat and pepper hair.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Faith in what, then? Completely different line of questioning.


Religion is being told what to believe.  Faith is discovering it for one's self.  Religion is organized; faith is personal.

I have faith in God & Jesus because of my personal experiences. I wasn't raised in a Christian home (quite the contrary, in fact.)  I got into the occult because I had experiences that convinced me that a supernatural realm (of some sort) existed.  And I converted to Christianity because my experiences while I was in the occult convinced me that the Christian message about sin & redemption were true.

Then I made the mistake of becoming religious & accepting whatever was preached from the pulpit.  That's why I say that religion & faith are two different things: because I've been there, done that.  What was being taught from the pulpit ended up being largely a collection of man-made rules: don't drink, don't smoke (not bad advice for other reaons, but smoking is hardly a sin), don't date, et cetera, et cetera.

It took several years before I could learn what was trustworthy and what wasn't.  I'm still a Christian, but I don't accept what's preached from the pulpit as if they were the words of God anymore.  I have come to believe in the Bible's teachings because they haven't led me astray, not because I believe every little detail.

I can go on... but doing so would make this another essay post and I've been yelled at for making these.  Suffice to say, however, that if a preacher told me to kill in the name of God I'd tell him to shove his dick up his own ass.

Religion is like being in a herd of migrating lemmings.  You may be running headlong into the Promised Land, or right off of a cliff.  You won't know until you get there.  Faith, on the other hand, is simply looking where you're going.

If you or someone else wants to mock me for believing in God, so be it.  I can accept that.  But please don't lump me in with the idiots at the Westboro Baptist Church (the morons with the slogan of: "God Hates Fags") or with the many Christians who condemn anyone who's different.  And certainly don't lump me in with the assholes who think it's God's will that they fly planes into buildings.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Religion is being told what to believe.  Faith is discovering it for one's self.  Religion is organized; faith is personal.


Noted, yet the two are intertwined to  a degree.  


Telnac said:


> I have faith in God & Jesus because of my personal experiences. I wasn't raised in a Christian home (quite the contrary, in fact.)  I got into the occult because I had experiences that convinced me that a supernatural realm (of some sort) existed.  And I converted to Christianity because my experiences while I was in the occult convinced me that the Christian message about sin & redemption were true.


A rather odd journey, it seems.  Former cultist sees spiritual truth in Christinity.  The opposite is usually the norm.


Telnac said:


> Then I made the mistake of becoming religious & accepting whatever was preached from the pulpit.  That's why I say that religion & faith are two different things: because I've been there, done that.  What was being taught from the pulpit ended up being largely a collection of man-made rules: don't drink, don't smoke (not bad advice for other reaons, but smoking is hardly a sin), don't date, et cetera, et cetera.


Some of those rules are quotable, some are simply moral control.  At least you can distinguish the difference.  It's not the word, it's what man has made of it, comes to mind.  Even so, it doesn't absolve one completely.


Telnac said:


> It took several years before I could learn what was trustworthy and what wasn't.  I'm still a Christian, but I don't accept what's preached from the pulpit as if they were the words of God anymore.  I have come to believe in the Bible's teachings because they haven't led me astray, not because I believe every little detail.


So are you picking and choosing here?  Ignoring the details seems to be looked down upon by God.,


Telnac said:


> I can go on... but doing so would make this another essay post and I've been yelled at for making these.  Suffice to say, however, that if a preacher told me to kill in the name of God I'd tell him to shove his dick up his own ass.


Admirable enough.  What I don't understand is if you don't believe in the entirety of the Bible, why believe at all?  It's merely a work of doctrine for society to abide by, nothing more.  Why bother? I can't prove God doesn't exist, but I'm 99.999% sure he doesn't, and that .0001% isn't worth my time and paranoia.


Telnac said:


> Religion is like being in a herd of migrating lemmings.  You may be running headlong into the Promised Land, or right off of a cliff.  You won't know until you get there.  Faith, on the other hand, is simply looking where you're going.


If your God does exist, I hope he sends most of those people to hell.  


Telnac said:


> If you or someone else wants to mock me for believing in God, so be it.  I can accept that.  But please don't lump me in with the idiots at the Westboro Baptist Church (the morons with the slogan of: "God Hates Fags") or with the many Christians who condemn anyone who's different.  And certainly don't lump me in with the assholes who think it's God's will that they fly planes into buildings.


I'm not going to lump.  I'm merely curious as to why you believe, and how you justify it?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a dirty fucking atheist. _*waggles fingers*_
I'm asexual.
I go to way too many conventions, furry and non.
Like OP, I taught myself to read.


----------



## Jack (Jul 20, 2009)

I have multiple personality syndrome.

and I'm 17 and I've had plastic surgery. (dog attack, ripped off the left side of my face, only one scar remains, it's under my eye.)


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So are you picking and choosing here?  Ignoring the details seems to be looked down upon by God.



Every last sect of Christianity is picking and choosing.  That's why there _are_ different sects.  Every individual Christian is picking and choosing, that's why Red Lobster and Barber shops are successful businesses.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Admirable enough.  What I don't understand is if you don't believe in the entirety of the Bible, why believe at all?  It's merely a work of doctrine for society to abide by, nothing more.  Why bother?



This is one of the only arguments that I ever see anti-Christians ever coming up with.  Even if someone followed the Bible by 99%, they'd still take that one percent, wave it around and vomit "You don't believe all of it so why believe any of it?" until they spit their own entrails out from their mouths.  And generally it's all because they're butthurt over some experience they had with Christianity earlier in life so they can't accept that anyone ever would actually believe that a system that hasn't done anything for them personally [but done a whole hell of a lot of good for countless other people] could possibly actually have any redeeming qualities.

Hey guys unusual thing about me I'm non-demonenational Christian and I don't need your shit. <3


----------



## Wulf (Jul 20, 2009)

Jack said:


> I have multiple personality syndrome.
> 
> and I'm 17 and I've had plastic surgery. (dog attack, ripped off the left side of my face, only one scar remains, it's under my eye.)


I have three scars on my face for similar reasons. The only one that is noticeable stems from my lower lip, but it actually looks pretty cool. As for the other two, one under my right nostril and the other under my chin.


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 20, 2009)

I am the smartest kid in my class yet I occasionally run into glass doors
Also I'm 18 but still occasionally go on neopets =3


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 20, 2009)

And my left heel hurts while running... even though the right one is the only one I've damaged


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

shakyartist said:


> I am the smartest kid in my class yet I occasionally run into glass doors
> Also I'm 18 but still occasionally go on neopets =3



Hahaha, I still go on neopets sometimes when I'm really, really, really bored.  I'll quit when I'm a neomillionaire~


----------



## shakyartist (Jul 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Hahaha, I still go on neopets sometimes when I'm really, really, really bored. I'll quit when I'm a neomillionaire~


 
That's my plan... or until it can't be funded anymore and it just stops... either one


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 20, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's pretty retarded as the more you file down the less you have. Enjoy the toothless homeless look if you keep that up.



Not really 

I don't sharpen them often. Just to keep my canines nice and sharp


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Every last sect of Christianity is picking and choosing.  That's why there _are_ different sects.  Every individual Christian is picking and choosing, that's why Red Lobster and Barber shops are successful businesses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You best be trollan nigga. I ain't butthurt neither.  And it's an incredibly disputable fact that Christianity does people more good than harm, if you add it all up.  But I won't unleash the foaming at the mouth atheist explosion on you, mostly because you can just find it elsewhere on the forums many times over.


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 20, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You best be trollan nigga. I ain't butthurt neither.  And it's an incredibly disputable fact that Christianity does people more good than harm, if you add it all up.  But I won't unleash the foaming at the mouth atheist explosion on you, mostly because you can just find it elsewhere on the forums many times over.



*coughTakumicough*


----------



## pheonix (Jul 20, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> Not really
> 
> I don't sharpen them often. Just to keep my canines nice and sharp



It's still removing material that doesn't come back. You'll just have really small canines eventually. Also the noise must be agonizing. D: The scrapping so loudly in your head. >.<


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 20, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Gothic furry metalhead.



i would bet my ass you're not gothic, dude :U you're no Robert Smith.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had an unusual ability to comprehend MASSIVE words ever since I learned how to read. I blame games like Final Fantasy and Diablo. Lol.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 20, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> Gothic furry metalhead.



Gothic, you are not. Being gothic isn't all about castration with a kitchen utensil, and especially not about metal. Most actual gothic people hate metal because it's irritating, loud, and abrasive. Just because you may write dark poetry and look like you are brooding doesn't mean you are gothic.

CRAWLING IN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN

And either way, what you call "gothic" isn't unusual. considering there are like, 12,000 other people walking around in Tripp pants, metal band t-shirts and spikey collars with ridiculous boots.

Far from unusual.

Anyway, unusual thing about me; I liked Tim Burton before A Nightmare Before Christmas and I cite Pee-Wee Herman as an inspiration for me getting into acting.


----------



## Azure (Jul 20, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> *coughTakumicough*


*coughngaplzcough*


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 20, 2009)

My first school was 666 Oakenwald Ave.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 20, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> My first school was 666 Oakenwald Ave.



:O ... :| ...... :U ......... :|


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a random thought or two about the forums dying just _two days_ before that crash back in June. I felt like surprise was supposed to come up but I wasn't. Lol

Also, I have more Mexican, Kiwi, Aussie, and Canuck friends than I do American friends and tend to get along with the non-Americans more often. 

And I tend to be very oppositional to the norm.=3


----------



## Ceuper (Jul 20, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> :O ... :| ...... :U ......... :|



We thought it was awesome.


----------



## Xouls_klattic (Jul 21, 2009)

I sleep under four blankets, between the matress and the wall.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 21, 2009)

Xouls_klattic said:


> I sleep under four blankets, between the matress and the wall.



that is definitely the most comfortable sounding sleeping spot i have ever heard, seriously. i wish i had a place to lay like that, but my bed is a mattress on the floor.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 21, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Noted, yet the two are intertwined to  a degree.



Oh, certainly!  But in my mind, religion (for better or worse) tends to take advantage of a layperson person's faith to achieve its goals, which more often than not are more political than spiritual.  I can't stomach that.



AzurePhoenix said:


> A rather odd journey, it seems.  Former cultist sees spiritual truth in Christinity.  The opposite is usually the norm.


Yes.  But I think that's because a lot of people are raised in Christian households where faith isn't taught, but religion is instead.  That fact alone is a travesty.  When someone decides that the religion of their parents isn't for them, they're not likely to consider having faith in anything similar.



AzurePhoenix said:


> So are you picking and choosing here?  Ignoring the details seems to be looked down upon by God.,


Oddly enough, no.  Having read the Bible cover to cover, I know very well what rules are man-made and what aren't.  As for not following the rules that aren't man-made, such as loving others as you love yourself... I'm a sinner.  I won't pretend otherwise.  If I were righteous all by myself, I wouldn't need Christ in my life.  Somehow, that's the message of Christianity that's most forgotten in churches today.



AzurePhoenix said:


> Admirable enough.  What I don't understand is if you don't believe in the entirety of the Bible, why believe at all?



I can't answer that w/o launching into a few essay-length posts.  Fortunately, I already have in another thread on on here.  

http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?p=1081829#post1081829



AzurePhoenix said:


> If your God does exist, I hope he sends most of those people to hell.



*lol*  Read Matthew chapter 23.  Seriously, you'll love it.  Jesus saved His harshest rebukes for people such as these.  A favorite of mine that describes the modern religious establishment so well: "You travel over land and sea to win a single convert, and when he becomes one, you make him twice as much a son of hell as you are."



AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm not going to lump.  I'm merely curious as to why you believe, and how you justify it?



Why I believe is linked with how I came to believe:

http://www.illogica.org/azpod/testimony.html

As for how I justify it, because I have yet to find a belief system that better describes what I've experienced and know in my heart to be true.  I know that sounds circular, but it's not.  In the link above I describe much of what I've experienced, and as for what I know is true: that even if there wasn't a God, that I'm still a sinner.  I've hurt and betrayed friends and even those I've claimed to have loved.  And that sin is eternal in nature; no amount of bad karma over any number of lives (assuming reincarnation exists, which is something I used to believe) can remove that taint.  And therefore, I need a Savior.

I don't want to further derail this thread, so if you want to discuss this more, please PM me and I'll be happy to do so.

But I did want to say: thank you for responding in an intelligent & respectful manner.  Not many people online do that anymore.


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 21, 2009)

I started drawing at age 2 and by first grade a was a semi pro at it, at age 6 i was abducted by Aliens/Nordics/Repts/???/Space Furries, had part of my memory wiped during a clinical screening in up north Texas, can communicate with nature, can smell death lurking by people...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2009)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> at age 6 i was abducted by Aliens/Nordics/Repts/???/Space Furries, had part of my memory wiped during a clinical screening in up north Texas, can communicate with nature, can smell death lurking by people...


 I can smell bullshit.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 21, 2009)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> I started drawing at age 2 and by first grade a was a semi pro at it, at age 6 i was abducted by Aliens/Nordics/Repts/???/Space Furries, had part of my memory wiped during a clinical screening in up north Texas, can communicate with nature, can smell death lurking by people...


 
Kinda this. Except it was with shadow beings, and the Greys. ( I now play them off as imaginary friends, and night terrors, despite the fact that I still have little episodes every so often).
It has been a lifelong obsession. 

Ever read Communion? I do enjoy it quite alot.


----------



## rawrsome wolf (Jul 21, 2009)

i am ridiculously addicted to hugging. theres nothing better than a nice cuddly hug as i trundle into the college common room on a monday morning, cheers me right up.


----------



## FelldohTheSquirrel (Jul 21, 2009)

I constantly tap my fingers in patterns similar to the drum lines in Rush songs, when they're not even playing. And it pisses everyone off.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 21, 2009)

ScruffyHyena said:


> Gothic, you are not. Being gothic isn't all about castration with a kitchen utensil, and especially not about metal. Most actual gothic people hate metal because it's irritating, loud, and abrasive. Just because you may write dark poetry and look like you are brooding doesn't mean you are gothic.
> 
> CRAWLING IN MY SKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN
> 
> ...



FUCKING WIN

I actually pay for my games online


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jul 21, 2009)

Ceuper said:


> My first school was 666 Oakenwald Ave.



Last three digits of my zip code is 666. 

Rad.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I taught myself to read. And I have a large vocabulary.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 21, 2009)

Um... I can pick stuff up with my feet?
.....
Oh! I have a high reading level. It's always been higher than most in my classes all throughout my school career.

Despite going to a private Christian school, I am an atheist. But you want to talk God, I'll talk God.  I know enough.
(Still understanding. I ain't going to say,"ROFL! You believe in a supernatural being." I respect others beliefs)


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Jul 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I can smell bullshit.



>> Says the bitched up Queeny with a tacky shirt lol....


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 22, 2009)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> >> Says the bitched up Queeny with a tacky shirt lol....



someone must have hit a nerve...

also,  i can stretch my legs to a make close to a total 180 degree angle.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 22, 2009)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> >> Says the bitched up Queeny with a tacky shirt lol....


 Queeny?


----------



## anichellen (Jul 22, 2009)

Heh, i hit puberty at 8 years old.... yah, theres not much i can say other then that... oh, i taught myself to draw before 8... but only my mom remembers that.


----------



## Nekofurawa (Jul 22, 2009)

Hm.... well, I refuse to eat meat from ANIMALS, but I often wonder how HUMAN flesh would taste. Also, I like to drink human blood (to the point where I need a paper cup for nosebleeds, since I practically EXPLODE.) and collect magickal artifacts.

I'm half Wiccan, half Christian, and so is my boyfriend.
He's also a furry- an emerald lion/dolphin hybrid. THAT'S BADASS!

I have an unknown skin condition on my hands. Literally ON them.

I belch like a grown man.

I'm obsessed with Giygas, the final boss of the SNES game Earthbound.

My feet fall asleep in 30 seconds, and my butt falls asleep in 3 minutes.

I tend to use rough-and-tumble language because my life was pretty crappy.


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 23, 2009)

I rarely ever dream. When I do dream, it's either about sex, or myself dying some horrible way. I enjoy both of them. Sex is obvious why. Death because I fail at finding scary movies scary. Dying in a dream is scary. Makes me feel alive by the time I wake up. <3


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 23, 2009)

Nekofurawa said:


> I belch like a grown man.



That is very attractive to someone like me.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm completely desensitized to almost everything. Nothing fazes me anymore. I don't speak anymore too. lol


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 23, 2009)

I have pawed off to a picture of myself. XD 

jk....or am I?


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jul 23, 2009)

I was reading when I was one. Trufax.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 23, 2009)

Easog said:


> I was reading when I was one. Trufax.



Cool


----------



## Melo (Jul 23, 2009)

my cock is really gigantic


----------



## Melo (Jul 23, 2009)

i j/k

it's just average


----------



## TheBiggestIdiotEver (Jul 23, 2009)

People in animal costumes freak me out. Kind of a wierd thing to admit in a furry forum, but it's true. Last Easter, my manager hired a guy in a bunny suit to hang out and spread Easter cheer around the office. Everyone else got a kick out of it, but I couldn't be in the same room as that guy. It was just too creepy!

Also, I take off my watch whenever I go to the bathroom. I don't know why.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm terrified of clowns and ventriloquist dolls.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 23, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> I'm terrified of clowns and ventriloquist dolls.



MOTHER OF GOD I AM SO SCARED OF VENTRILOQUIST DOLLS I LOVE YOU.

also, a fun fact about Harley: he calls bullshit on some of the kiddos in this thread.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 23, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> MOTHER OF GOD I AM SO SCARED OF VENTRILOQUIST DOLLS I LOVE YOU.



Thak gods I"m not alone! *G*
Ever watch Dead Silence? *shudder*  If I want a really good scare, I'll watch that one.


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 23, 2009)

I am in the band "Korn". Guess which member.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I am in the band "Korn". Guess which member.



Fieldy?


----------



## Excitement! (Jul 23, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Fieldy?


Hint: I'm also Marylin Manson


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Hint: I'm also Marylin Manson



Well now I don't know what to think


----------



## Shindo (Jul 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I am in the band "Korn". Guess which member.



the one that plays that thing


----------



## Fathergia (Jul 28, 2009)

I have all of my senses in my dreams
I want to compulsively help people


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 28, 2009)

i had heart surgery

on the day i was born

as a result, i got a huge ugly scar down my chest and lost part of my hearing


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was the biggest nerd and one of the biggest bullies in school. I regret the latter.


 
Hah what school was that?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> Hah what school was that?


 Freedom.  It's about 45 minutes north of Pitt.  It's in Beaver County.


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

I know where that is.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 28, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> I have all of my senses in my dreams


 
This. I have been mauled in my dreams. Normally by Deer or moose.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> Hint: I'm also Marylin Manson


So you're a crossdressing gay guy who can't play bass worth a shit?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> I know where that is.


 Psst.  This is where you say where you're from.


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

lol. Jeannette


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 28, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> So you're a crossdressing gay guy who can't play bass worth a shit?



Marilyn Manson plays keyboards dude


You're thinking of Twiggy or Gidget (RIP)


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2009)

Nick said:


> lol. Jeannette


 Nice.  Obligatory worshipping of Terrelle Pryor here.  

My step brother's school had to play against them in footabll, it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Nick (Jul 28, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Nice. Obligatory worshipping of Terrelle Pryor here.
> 
> My step brother's school had to play against them in footabll, it wasn't pretty.


 
I KNEW that was gonna be the first thing you said!! 

But so do I lol.


----------



## Fathergia (Jul 28, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> This. I have been mauled in my dreams. Normally by Deer or moose.


 :O 
I've never been mauled before, I've been beat up in my dreams though


----------



## TDK (Jul 28, 2009)

I like both basketball and hockey, yeah I know what a weird ass combination.
I used to live right in the middle of Pittsburgh (now in the burbs) and I had to cross bridges and walk along the Mt. Washington Overlook to get to the incline... even though I had a fear of bridges and heights.
I was one of the only people to think that the dry as fuck KFC Grilled Chicken was actually good.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 28, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> I like both basketball and hockey, yeah I know what a weird ass combination.
> I used to live right in the middle of Pittsburgh (now in the burbs) and I had to cross bridges and walk along the Mt. Washington Overlook to get to the incline... even though I had a fear of bridges and heights.
> I was one of the only people to think that the dry as fuck KFC Grilled Chicken was actually good.


 The incline and the overlook are awesome.  I love them.


----------



## Griffinfox (Jul 28, 2009)

I might be one of the only right wing gays on the planet. Of course on the other hand maybe I just don't know enough homosexuals?

When my first grade teacher asked us what we should send to Africa I actually told her we should send them guns so that they could protect their families because Africa is a really terrible place. Now that I look back on it it was probably one of the better suggestions. 

Oh and I'm addicted to House M.D. and Sanctuary. They're like my two favourite shows on earth!


----------



## GothDragon666 (Sep 26, 2009)

Aspergers Disorder, can imitate pretty much any animal I hear, make strange noises that other people can't do like the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park, and can bend index finger all the way back until it touches the back of my hand. That's about it.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> make strange noises that other people can't do like the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park



sexy


----------



## Thatch (Sep 26, 2009)

GothDragon666 said:


> Aspergers Disorder, can imitate pretty much any animal I hear, make strange noises that other people can't do like the Velociraptors on Jurassic Park,



On this forum, neither is unusual :V


----------



## Wreth (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm a nice person.


----------



## Zseliq (Sep 26, 2009)

Im addicted to Mtn Dew, I like to dance naked, I sing alot, I can do crazy things with my toes.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 26, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Im addicted to Mtn Dew, I like to dance naked, I sing alot, I can do crazy things with my toes.



Don't say that on a furry forum D:. Oh wait they are all gay anyway. Never mind.


----------



## Benn (Sep 26, 2009)

I can put both my feet behind my head. Yes, I am single. No you cannot.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 26, 2009)

Benn said:


> I can put both my feet behind my head. Yes, I am single. No you cannot.



I can too oO


----------



## Sabian (Sep 26, 2009)

I built a Battle Bot when i was 13 and took it to a qualifier for the TV show and it got destroyed. Haven't attempted to one since because I cant stand to see another get destroyed. I got my first power drill when I was 4, and am a huge Engineering Nerd now. I cook dinner everynight for my family instead of mom or dad cooking. Also I am African American because I have south african blood in me, just the racist white kind instead.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

im a non-new age, anti-wican shaman 
pretty strange huh'.
>.>


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

I will say something offensive and not even realize it, I'm also too kind.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2009)

> I'm also too kind.


>_<'
AAARRgghQ you have offended me!


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Gnome said:


> >_<'
> AAARRgghQ you have offended me!



I wasn't aware. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm the nice and caring to my loved ones, almost annoyingly so, but I'm pretty much an ass to everyone else.  I'm not sure if this is unusual or not.


----------



## behind you. (Sep 26, 2009)

The most unusual thing about me is that I understood everything you guys wrote! And now my ears are bleeding. lol


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm the nice and caring to my loved ones, almost annoyingly so, but I'm pretty much an ass to everyone else.  I'm not sure if this is unusual or not.



Not at all, it's actually "normal."


----------



## Nocturne (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm told I have social skills but I completely freak out in social situations and my mind goes OISDOIO:ZO:NDGSKGjCXBngds


----------



## Bacu (Sep 26, 2009)

I make myself extremely conscious of my meaningless traits which I usually exaggerate for the sole purpose of looking like an interesting individual in hopes that someone takes interest in me so that I can validate my existence.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

Heh, being fury is probably the most strange thing about me X3 , Well, I'm addicted to the internet and gaming, not sure if thats such an oddity though, sure seems like it with my age rack though.

Well, now that I think about it, I do have random changes of personalities every once in awhile.


----------



## Duality Jack (Sep 26, 2009)

Hopeless romantic and tend to go overboard too often :/


----------



## Lucy Bones (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm double-jointed in all my fingers. :3


----------



## Dahguns (Sep 26, 2009)

my butthole is double jointed


----------



## pheonix (Sep 26, 2009)

Dahguns said:


> my butthole is double jointed



What the fuck!? =OHow the fuck does that work? *Pics or it never fucking happened.* That's just too far fetched, I can't believe it and never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Bacu (Sep 26, 2009)

pheonix said:


> What the fuck!? =OHow the fuck does that work? *Pics or it never fucking happened.* That's just too far fetched, I can't believe it and never heard of such a thing.


More like too far stretched.

Fuckin' goatse.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 26, 2009)

I have conversations with myself out loud, sometimes in affected accents, and I really love making puns, especially terrible ones. I remember far more about books and video games than schooling, and also collect and regurgitate Internet memes in real life. I'm also pretty myopic and misanthropic.


----------



## cronlv16 (Sep 26, 2009)

Im a picky sleeper. I must sleep on my belly, with the civers tucked under my feet as well as the shoulder opposit to were my head is, I cant be hungry, fatigued... hell, I cant leep if Im tired enough sometimes. If I feel that there is pee in my bladder, I must go to the bathroom... Ill pour sculding hot water over myself to get it out.

Im not quick to say that this is insomnia, becasue I eventually get to sleep, its just a vicious circle of getting up, turning over, flipping over, and getting up again to go to the bathroom. I annoy the shit out of myself, let alone my two roommates.


----------



## Dass (Sep 26, 2009)

Aspberger's, which doesn't exactly seem uncommon around here

Other than that, not a whole lot. Although these days being under 20 and liking classic rock seems kind of unusual. Or over 15 and asexual, at least if my high school has anything to say about it.


----------



## Benn (Sep 26, 2009)

When Bottom Halves of Shop Manequins are wearing pants, but with no torso to them, it absolutely freaks me out. I can never set foot inside Lulu Lemon... she can carry her own clothes,


----------



## Nargle (Sep 26, 2009)

Benn said:


> When Bottom Halves of Shop Manequins are wearing pants, but with no torso to them, it absolutely freaks me out. I can never set foot inside Lulu Lemon... she can carry her own clothes,



Lol XD

It freaks me out when I go to JCPenney and they have normal looking mannequins, but with some weird abstract cartooney head with like, green hair or something


----------



## Azure (Sep 26, 2009)

Today, I fell 25 feet land bruised the shit out of my ribs.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Sep 26, 2009)

I was interested in art since I was young, and anything disney and looked furry was what got me interested in to furry ( as I remembered deep down in my past). 

I am also not afraid to die. ( practically I don't care if I do die right now).


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Sep 27, 2009)

my left eye is slightly smaller than my right eye


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm totally bad ass and have weirdly awesomely flexible hands 
BAD ASSERY!


----------



## Bacu (Sep 27, 2009)

Anyone ever notice that people come out of the woodwork in these threads?


----------



## EskapePeanut (Sep 27, 2009)

MetroidBob said:


> I have conversations with myself out loud, sometimes in affected accents, and I really love making puns, especially terrible ones. I remember far more about books and video games than schooling, and also collect and regurgitate Internet memes in real life. I'm also pretty myopic and misanthropic.



OMG get out of my mind you doppleganger you!
:V I do the same things but with one difference..I play music when I talk to myself out loud to make it seem that I'm in a movie xD


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Today, I fell 25 feet land bruised the shit out of my ribs.


A story, I demand one.


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> A story, I demand one.


Well, we were doing an obstacle course out at Ft Hunter Liggett today, and it was basically built in the fucking 40's.  Cue me being 25-30 feet up in the air on some shitty balancing obstacle, and the fucking beam shifts and cracks.  Thusly, I plummet to the earth, just barely hitting within the influence of the paltry safety mats they placed beneath the obstacle.  Cue 10 minutes of me cussing my face off, punctuated by moaning, and then more cussing, and eventually, some peelz and a nice wrap up. I am in pain right now, it hurts to breath, but I'm drinking tonight.  Again.  I also finished the rest of the obstacle course. X-rays on Monday.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, we were doing an obstacle course out at Ft Hunter Liggett today, and it was basically built in the fucking 40's.  Cue me being 25-30 feet up in the air on some shitty balancing obstacle, and the fucking beam shifts and cracks.  Thusly, I plummet to the earth, just barely hitting within the influence of the paltry safety mats they placed beneath the obstacle.  Cue 10 minutes of me cussing my face off, punctuated by moaning, and then more cussing, and eventually, some peelz and a nice wrap up. I am in pain right now, it hurts to breath, but I'm drinking tonight.  Again.  I also finished the rest of the obstacle course. X-rays on Monday.


Fuuuuuck.  At least it wasn't your fault that you fell.  That'd be embarrassing.


----------



## joey2joey (Sep 27, 2009)

Asexual atheist... Being electrocuted doesn't affect me nearly as much as other people... Willingly read and understood Shakespeare in grade school... I want to discover cures for diseases.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> Asexual atheist... Being electrocuted doesn't affect me nearly as much as other people... Willingly read and understood Shakespeare in grade school... I want to discover cures for diseases.


I don't understand asexuality, I mean I just don't get how someone ends up NOT wanting sexual gratification


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Sep 27, 2009)

I take dumps the size of birthday cakes.

</reference>


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

I wasn't actually born, I kinda just budded off an alien life form I WIN THE CONTEST YOU CAN ALL GO HOME NOW


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> I wasn't actually born, I kinda just budded off an alien life form I WIN THE CONTEST YOU CAN ALL GO HOME NOW


Not being funny is actually pretty normal, sadly. You don't win.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 27, 2009)

I can achieve armpit farts that are about as realistic sounding as possible.

I can do a spot on impression of Stephen Hawkings. Not just the voice; the look, wheelies in wheelchairs, everything.


----------



## joey2joey (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> I don't understand asexuality, I mean I just don't get how someone ends up NOT wanting sexual gratification



It's not really something to understand, just the way one's born.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Not being funny is actually pretty normal, sadly. You don't win.


 If I was trying to be funny I would have made a joke
I'm trying to win
I'M IN IT TO WIN IT SHIRT PERSON!
Oh and I'm bored.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> It's not really something to understand, just the way one's born.


And thats why I hate sexuality because its so friggin hard to put actual concrete ANYTHING on it besides the fact that a person is like "I like vagina" or "I like penis" or "I like everybody!" But then you have all the inbetweens and stuff or lack ofs(such as yourself) 
Here is something I always wondered about asexuals, 
Do yall mastrubate(that doesn't look spelled right)


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> It's not really something to understand, just the way one's born.



Not in all cases. Some people have had terrible things happen to them and it changes there state of mind.


----------



## joey2joey (Sep 27, 2009)

Fathergia said:


> Here is something I always wondered about asexuals,
> Do yall mastrubate(that doesn't look spelled right)



Yes some do.


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

joey2joey said:


> Yes some do.


Okey now that my curiousity has been satiated I'm going to go back to being a dumbass
HURF A DUR HURF A DUR!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 27, 2009)

Benn said:


> I can put both my feet behind my head...



My sister can do that.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 27, 2009)

Forgot to mention I can splay my toes and turn my eyelids partially inside-out.


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

*Points at self and waits for others to tell everyone exactly what things are unusual for me, realizing we'll be here all day*


----------



## Dass (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> *Points at self and waits for others to tell everyone exactly what things are unusual for me, realizing we'll be here all day*





DarkNoctus said:


> PLUSHIES R MY LOVE THEY R AN ORIENTATION U DONT UNDERSTAND UNLESS YOU ARE 1
> 
> brb sticking my dick in a plushie



There's 1...


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm a God damn furry, that unusual enough for you?


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

secretfur said:


> I'm a God damn furry, that unusal enough for you?


That might have more emphasis if you weren't on a website called Fur Affinity.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> That might have more emphasis if you weren't on a website called Fur Affinity.



Face it, we're all freaks.


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Face it, we're all freaks.


Too true. I love the diversity of people on this website.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Too true. I love the diversity of people on this website.



You know you're in a diverse place when the people range from awesome to dog-fuckers. Though for some reason the doggy fondlers outnumber the awesome ones :T


----------



## blackfuredfox (Sep 27, 2009)

my collection, the word Tungsten will revive me from unconsciousness, my flexibility, i have DPS with 5 personalities, and i cant remember the last one.


----------



## Hir (Sep 27, 2009)

secretfur said:


> You know you're in a diverse place when the people range from awesome to dog-fuckers. Though for some reason the doggy fondlers outnumber the awesome ones :T


Damn zoophiles overshadowing the awesome.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 27, 2009)

Bipolar-ocd.


----------



## ~secret~ (Sep 27, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Damn zoophiles overshadowing the awesome.



Pretty much sums up the whole furry thing tbh :T


----------



## Fathergia (Sep 27, 2009)

When I play Zelda I like to grab one of the chickens and then scream:
"I LIKE COCKS!" 
Still no one has taken that seriously....yet >w? 
WHY NOT?!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2009)

I learn to do things better if I am shown how to do things, rather than if someone tried to explain it to me with just words.


----------



## Telnac (Sep 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I learn to do things better if I am shown how to do things, rather than if someone tried to explain it to me with just words.


That only works for me if I immediately turn around & do it myself.  If I try it a day or more later, my chance of success will be no greater than if I read some instruction manual.  In fact, it'd probably be worse.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 27, 2009)

I create characters every chance I get because I think it's fun. That makes me somewhat unique I guess.


----------



## Nargle (Sep 27, 2009)

Is it unusual that my 18 lb dog has a deeper voice then I do? We can go up to just about the same pitch when it comes to higher frequencies, though =3

Also, is it unusual that is says "Cap'n Crunch" under my avvy? What's that all about?


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 27, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Pretty much sums up the whole furry thing tbh :T


 
I vote we send there ass to a place so they can be tortured and put to death :evil:


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 27, 2009)

Telnac said:


> That only works for me if I immediately turn around & do it myself.  If I try it a day or more later, my chance of success will be no greater than if I read some instruction manual.  In fact, it'd probably be worse.



I mostly taught myself to fix bicycles, just spent alot of time when I was at high school taking old bicycles apart and putting them together, learning how everything works yadda yadda.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 27, 2009)

random strangers have the urge to give me money...when i was little (4-9) i got at least 20 dollars  every other day.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 27, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> random strangers have the urge to give me money...when i was little (4-9) i got at least 20 dollars  every other day.



Repressed memories :V


----------



## Panda (Sep 28, 2009)

I tend to say whatever thought pops into my head at strange moments. Like "Hmm...Younger Girls are like math...If they're under 13 you do them in your head!" and I was given many a stare.

Also, I love the smell of certain smokes but I am not a smoker. Whenever I go to conventions and such I'll go sit outside with people who smoke cloves,cigars,or camels.


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 29, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was the biggest nerd and one of the biggest bullies in school. I regret the latter.


 
Explains much...



Panda said:


> I tend to say whatever thought pops into my head at strange moments. Like "Hmm...Younger Girls are like math...If they're under 13 you do them in your head!" and I was given many a stare.
> 
> Also, I love the smell of certain smokes but I am not a smoker. Whenever I go to conventions and such I'll go sit outside with people who smoke cloves,cigars,or camels.


 
It's called passive smoking, kid. As for the first p-graph, I also tend to say kinky/random/innappropriate things. Such as when asked by a friend "Who do you think's the hottest guy in our year?" reply being "First guy that pins me to a wall..."

Apart from that, I've only really just been a quirk. Wore a tail, said some really kinky/offcut things and I tend to have what I call insanity streaks where I become overly enthusiastic and get all giggly and laughing, almost uncontrollably... I CAN start them at will... Wearing mothers tampons as earings at 3 and drinking out of a listerine bottle at 14 probably didn't do me any favours...


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 29, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> Explains much...


What's that mean?


----------



## Mojotaian (Sep 29, 2009)

Naaaahting...


----------



## outward (Sep 29, 2009)

I [used to be able to] ride a unicycle.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Sep 29, 2009)

Yeah, I taught myself to read at 3, too. Later on my dad started to time me whenever I got a new book. :/ Parents. 

Let's see...I was raised Southern Baptist, and said fuck it to that when I was around 11. I came out when I was 13, and that was pretty young back then. Now I suppose it's nothing. Uh...I used to take care of infants at a drug rehab program. 

When my mom was pregnant with me, everyone thought I was gonna be a boy. Turned out they were almost right. xD 

My dad says I cried and hit him, even when I was an infant. Smart kid, I guess. 

I shot and killed a bird when I was 12, and cried for two hours. I ran over a squirrel once and cried for three.

I broke a guy's jaw with a brick, and didn't feel bad at all.


----------



## Barak (Sep 29, 2009)

Well....Ive almost killed a guy when i was 13 and i would have do it if my friend would not have stoped me

I have a really good endurance and pain resistance.

I yell in the wood.

I'm an adrenaline Junky

I have never go to the hospital when i was conscious.

And...There other thing....


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm have a retarded amount of hobbies that surprises most people. If I actually said something and was serious about it, I'll stop at nothing to accomplish at that. I'm unusually blunt about my opinions and feelings and cannot lie about them. 

I'm abnormally polite to any stranger, unless otherwise. I'm passive-aggressive and I can turn my hand all the way around.

And a ton of other shit.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

Whenever I remember an event, it's always in anime form.


----------



## Zareste (Sep 29, 2009)

When I decide to do something, I don't even consider the obstacles. Nothing will ever stop me from completing it and I know I'll finish if it takes 50 years.
(I have pictures I started drawing a decade ago)

I love science, and when humans don't offer the answers I want, I look to... outside sources

I've released 5 pictures in the past month, despite having lost the use of my good hand


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 29, 2009)

Zareste said:


> I love science, and when humans don't offer the answers I want, I look to... outside sources


 

Drugs and Alcohol? I mean, both Ethanol and Lysergic Acid are both Science.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 29, 2009)

Urbanwolf said:


> random strangers have the urge to give me money...when i was little (4-9) i got at least 20 dollars  every other day.



You must have been really cute back then.........


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 29, 2009)

Roose Hurro said:


> You must have been really cute back then.........


 Or a prostitute.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Or a prostitute.


 
Or a really cute prostitute.


----------



## Zareste (Sep 29, 2009)

"Drugs and Alcohol? I mean, both Ethanol and Lysergic Acid are both Science."

That's the first thing that springs to your mind when I say 'outside sources'?


----------



## Telnac (Sep 29, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Or a really cute prostitute.


Oh, that is NOT RIGHT!


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 29, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Oh, that is NOT RIGHT!
> 
> *wink face*


 
I lol'd.


----------

